# utilisation pro iPad



## tooma59 (17 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Pour mes besoins pro, j'ai besoin d'une application ipad assez spécifique et apres avoir passer la journée sur internet, sur votre forum et tester des appli je deviens dingue.

En gros je vous explique mon besoin:

ajouter un document type word, pdf ou autre ( je peut adapter le document dans différents format)
le but est de remplir se document sur l'ipad le plus facilement possible et surtout avec de la précision. ( je compte acheter un stylet de bonne qualité)

Je suis agent immobilier donc le documents en question est un mandat de vente ou autre document officiel qui doit etre signé avec des mentions du genre lu et approuvé.. et ce genre de document a peut d espaces pour les informations a remplir genre adresse , nom prenom et autre...

jusque la j'ai trouver de bonne application de prise de note tres tres bien, mais aucune ne gere de document, j ai tester des appli de remplissage pdf mais ces vraiment grossier on na pas l impression de remplir véritablement le document comme a la mains avec un stylo sa se rapproche pas suffisamment.

Merci donc de votre futur aide et de votre retour sur d'éventuelle appli ( dans l ideal une appli a tester en lite , apres sa ne me derange pas de payer si l appli répond parfaitement a mon besoin j'ai un budget max de 30 euros l appli)

Merci


----------



## jojo999922 (17 Août 2013)

Dans ta recherche &#224; tu essay&#233; les app IWORK de Apple ? 
Pages para&#238;t &#224; essayer en premier

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10:01 AM ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09:59 AM ----------

J'entends par la que depuis iCloud.com ( ou un Mac ) tu pourrai cr&#233;&#233; un model type qui de conviens et le remplir sur ton iPad


----------



## tooma59 (17 Août 2013)

jojo999922 a dit:


> Dans ta recherche à tu essayé les app IWORK de Apple ?
> Pages paraît à essayer en premier



Oui effectivement avec sa fonctionne mais tout de suite on vois que l application iWork n est pas faite pour le stylet donc vraiment aucune précisions ces limite du gribouillage


----------



## r e m y (17 Août 2013)

Quelle valeur légale peut avoir un contrat de vente gribouillé sur un iPAD???

A mon avis, il faudrait trouver une application gérant non seulement des documents mais surtout une procédé de signature électronique authentifiée


----------



## tooma59 (17 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Quelle valeur légale peut avoir un contrat de vente gribouillé sur un iPAD???
> 
> A mon avis, il faudrait trouver une application gérant non seulement des documents mais surtout une procédé de signature électronique authentifiée



Des jurisprudence on valider cette méthode qui va finir par se reprendre, actuellement un fournisseur de solution immo propose une application de gestion de document sur la base de model ajouter depuis un espace web et ensuite le remplissage et la signature mais la signature numérique donc compliquer a demander au client de ce crée une signature numérique sécuriser sur internet avant de pouvoir signer le document .

Un mandat de vente contiens bien plus que la signature pour le valider un mandat signer mais pas correctement remplis reviens a la même chose qu un mandat non signer 

J'ai encore tester se matin quelque application de pdf avec possibilités d écrire au stylet mais encore une fois ces une grosse écriture limite en 4 mots la page est remplis


----------



## tooma59 (17 Août 2013)

j ai tester penultimate , cette application est vraiment tres perfomante, egaleent upad, le gros avantage ces leur volet d ecriture qui ensuite place l ecriture sur la phrase, se type d application répond bien a ma demande, mais au grand dommage ne permet pas l'importation d un doc word ou pdf et autre, en gros il me faudrais la meme chose, mais avec cette integration

Qui connaitrais donc ce type d appli?

en tout cas merci de votre aide, et merci egalement au personne qui on déja répondu et mon indiquer des pistes a explorer.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Août 2013)

je pense qu'il faudrait prévoir également l'intégration d'un correcteur grammatical et orthographique


----------



## r e m y (18 Août 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> je pense qu'il faudrait prévoir également l'intégration d'un correcteur grammatical et orthographique



L'iPad manque de puissance pour ça...


----------



## lineakd (19 Août 2013)

@tooma59, renseigne toi sur l'application pdf expert.


----------



## Paskal21 (20 Août 2013)

Je peux te conseiller Smart Office 2, je l'ai installé à une amie qui est secrétaire d'un préfet et qui est donc souvent en déplacement. Elle en est ravie. 

https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/smart-office-2/id504520620?mt=8


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Août 2013)

Un mandat de vente n'est valable actuellement qu'avec une signature manuscrite originale.
Alors pas trop besoin de se prendre la tête, surtout que pas mal de vendeurs ne sont pas forcément passés à l'ère numérique...


----------

